# Lightening a Cannondale R900



## Manny (Jun 13, 2005)

Well currently its a mostly stock cannondale R900 (Velocity rims with bladed spokes, Tubular tyres, Profile bars and stem, cannondale fork and shimano 600 Ultegra (8spd) groupset.

What would be the most effective way to lighten the bike.

-Manny


----------

